# Wert in einer bestimmen Zeit hochzählen



## CheGuevara83 (6 März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.Ich möchte die Frequenz eines Frequenzumrichters auf einem Zeigerinstrument in WinCC Flexible darstellen. Leider ist kein analoger Ausgang am FU mehr frei über welchen man die aktuelle Istfrequenz ausgeben kann. 
Ich habe nur die Sollfrequenz 0-50Hz welche in der Variablen(DB1.DBD12) steht. Nun würde ich es gerne hinbekommen das in einer anderen Variable (DB1.DBD20 )die Istfrequenz 0-50Hz steht. Die Rampenhochlaufzeit und auch runter betragen jeweils 5 Sekunden.
Sprich wenn die Sollfrequenz von 10Hz auf 35Hz umspringt dauert es 2,5sekunden bis die Istfrequenz auch 35Hz ist.Also müsste die Variable mit der Istfrequenz innerhalb der 2,5 Sekunden von 10 auf 35 ansteigen, allerdings nicht sprunghaft.

Kann mir Jemand bei der Programmierung weiterhelfen??

Gruß
Che


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 März 2008)

Hast du bedacht, dass du warscheinlich inn der Visu nur bestenfalls jede Sekunde einen neuen Wert angezeigt bekommst ...?

Du hättest dann also im günstigstem Fall in 2.5 Sek. 2 Zwischenwerte in der Anzeige ...
Macht das Sinn ?


----------



## CheGuevara83 (6 März 2008)

Der Wert für die Istfrequenz in der Visualisierung wird 10 mal pro Sekunden erneuert. 
Das ganze ist Teil meiner Facharbeit, wo es halt wichtig ist genau das ansteigen der Frequenz sehen zu können.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 März 2008)

Das mit der Anzeige-Aktualisierung nehme ich dir nicht so vorbehaltlos ab, aber sei es drum ...

Du hast einen Startwert und einen Endwert und eine Zeit für einem linearen Anstieg. Du könntest jetzt also z.B. mittels des OB35 in einem festgelegten Intervall (z.B. 100ms) deine Ist-Anzeige hochzählen um die von die errechnete Anderung der Frequenz für die Zeit (also (Fmax - Fmin) / 20 =in deinem Fall 1 Hz). Aber hier nicht vergessen mit dem inkrementieren aufzuhören wenn du am Ziel bist ...

Versuch das mal ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## CheGuevara83 (6 März 2008)

Danke schön, das werde ich nachher gleich mal ausprobieren.

Bei WinCC Flexible 2007 kann man unter Variablen den Erfassungszyklus auf 100ms setzen. Jedenfalls ist es wichtig dass das Zeigerinstrument nicht sprunghaft ansteigt, man soll dadrauf ja sehen das die Frequenz langsam ansteigt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 März 2008)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> Bei WinCC Flexible 2007 kann man unter Variablen den Erfassungszyklus auf 100ms setzen.



Schau aber vielleicht auch mal nach, welcher Wert in der SPS-Verbindung steht. Den musst du noch dazu addieren ...


----------



## hugo (6 März 2008)

Die Funktion die du suchst gibt es bereits in der open source lib oscat.lib zu finden unter www.oscat.de
die funktion heist FT_RMP


----------



## CheGuevara83 (6 März 2008)

Die Seite sieht interessant aus, muss ich mir gleich mal anschauen;-) Hab das ganze aber nun schon selbst mit einem Programm gelöst bekommen. War eigentlich ziemlich leicht, man muss nur die richtige Idee haben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 März 2008)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> Die Seite sieht interessant aus, muss ich mir gleich mal anschauen;-) Hab das ganze aber nun schon selbst mit einem Programm gelöst bekommen. War eigentlich ziemlich leicht, man muss nur die richtige Idee haben.


 
Aus meiner Sicht die richtige Einstellung ... 
Nur Selbermachen macht schlau ... 

Gruß
LL


----------

